# Moving fuzzy line on new LCD



## Ryukin (Apr 30, 2009)

I picked up a new TV 2 days ago. It's a 42" Sharp Aquos LCD HDTV. Picture, sound, etc. is all great. When I watch TV, it's fine. But when I use my PS3 to either play a game or watch a DVD, there's a line about an inch in thickness that starts from the bottom of the screen and slowly moves up the screen. It's fuzzy, and looks almost like when the tracking is bad on a VHS tape.

It's only there when I use my PS3 though, regular digital cable works fine and has no line or any issues. Which makes me think it's not the TV but one of the cables, or just the PS3 itself.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------

